# Train derailment in Rome, New York



## cnyrider (Jun 8, 2011)

This was posted on this site at a little after 5:00 p.m. Eastern. As of now, it's unclear if it's "a freight or a passenger train", according to the story.

http://ithaca-cortland.ynn.com/content/top_stories/546176/train-derails-in-rome/


----------



## JMBCCXXVI (Jun 8, 2011)

It was a CSX frieght train.

Source: http://www.uticaod.com/news/x2077199515/Train-derails-in-Rome-no-injuries-reported


----------



## cnyrider (Jun 8, 2011)

Train was carrying toluene.

http://ithaca-cortland.ynn.com/content/top_stories/546176/train-car-carrying-flammable-substance-derails-in-rome/


----------



## jis (Jun 9, 2011)

49(8) is expected to arrive CHI over 6 hours late sometime around 4pm today.

Apparently the mess got cleared up since 48 is expected to arrive in ALB on time today as is 63 into ROC.


----------



## patbarnes (Jun 11, 2011)

does anyone know if the trains are back on schedule now? did they fix the tracks in Rome?


----------

